# Introducing Jade. :)



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The newest member of our clan, Jade. She is 14 weeks old. I will be picking her up tomorrow evening. We can't wait to get her home.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

oh my goodness!! shes so tiny and beautiful congrats!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

OMG! Teresa I didn't even know you were looking!!
She is a beautiful blue and white chi baby. Jade is adorable.
Congrats!!!!


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh my God Teresa! She is SOOOO tiny and just stunning!! You must be beside yourself!!! I can't wait to see tons of pics of her! Congratulations! Oh and I love her name!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Lovely baby chi 
She is tiny, so so small.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

She is so cute!! i love her Markings!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

So beautiful and a tiny one too!


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

Awe. She's so itty bitty. Congrats! :cloud9:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

How cute!! She's soo tiny!


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh, she's so pretty! I love her coloring as well. Now you have two solids who favor each other and two with dramatic markings. Nicely matched pairs. 

She's so small. And her fur is so beautiful. I wonder if she'll be a bit more furry like Gia?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She is beautiful!! Is she from the same breeder as your others? She is absolutely stunning! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awwwww she is Gorgeous!!! i love her color and her markings


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

How exciting! She is just a little doll! I'll bet you can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

that's great you gonna pick her up tomorrow.......


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

AHHHHHHH she is GORGEOUS!!.. i love her facial markings


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

another?! lol wow. so many! she is so beautiful though and tiny tiny


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow, Teresa congratulations! She is absolutely gorgeous and the name Jade is such a pretty one.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all so very much for the sweet comments on my wee baby girl! We cant wait to get her home. She's such a sweet little Angel!

All of my babies are from different breeders. She is local, about a 2 hour drive coming from a retired breeder. 

I was actually looking to adopt an adult Chi from another lady out of state, and things went really haywire with that. It's a long story. I'll share it one day.  And during that ordeal we came across little Jade. I think things happen for a reason. We couldn't be happier!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

How exciting. I bet no one in your house will sleep tonight. Hurry up tomorrow!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

OMG she is so sweet looking and tiny. I'm in love.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, forgot to answer the question about her coat. I'm not sure how thick it will be. She has a nice coat, but not near as thick as Gia's. Gia has soooooo much hair! :lol:


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

She is Gorgeous!

I love that last photo - her little face is full of personality!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm very anxious for tomorrow. We were going to let her stay at her breeders for one more week, but I just couldn't wait. Thanks so much ladies! You are all so kind.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a pic of the little 12 oz. toot trying to drag a rug. :lol:


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, you are bringing her home!!! Yeah!!! I think she'll be just fine home with you, you are a pro!!! Give tiny little Jade a smooch from us.


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

She is fabulous! What a tiny little doll! She will be in great hands with you. I can't wait to see more pictures and watch her grow up.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks ladies!

Robin, I will. 

Here she is trying to pull a rug. :lol:


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

TLI said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Robin, I will.
> 
> Here she is trying to pull a rug. :lol:


Oh look at that little spitfire!! It must be like Christmas Eve in your home!


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow... she is so tiny and cute. Congrats.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

oh my goodness she has like the most prefect apple head I have ever seen, she is absoultly perfect! I so envy you!!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awwww Teresa, She is just toooooo cute. I can't wait to see more of her.


----------



## *Gemma* (May 18, 2009)

Oh she is beautiful, I can't wait to see lots more pics of her


----------



## Treacle Toffee (Nov 30, 2008)

She is absolutely stunning! I wouldn't have been able to sleep all night.
Can't wait for more pics. x


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

She is stunning You have all adorable babies I envy you!


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

absolutely stunning i just love her markings. Congrats!!!


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

Does she have an upside down love heart on her back? Shes so beautiful. !!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

OMG I'm in love with her. She's tiny!!! She really is beautiful.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Have you got her yet, i dont know what time difference there is to here in uk?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Good morning ladies.  Thank you so much for all the kind, sweet comments on little Ms. Jade. It is 9:00 AM here, and we are leaving to get her about 11:30 AM. I should have some more pics ready to share around 5:00 PM this evening. We are so excited! 

I have to get her playpen out and set up. See you guys in awhile.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Its exciting isnt it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chilady502 (Nov 20, 2008)

I want her!!! She is sooo beautiful!!


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

TLI said:


> Good morning ladies.  Thank you so much for all the kind, sweet comments on little Ms. Jade. It is 9:00 AM here, and we are leaving to get her about 11:30 AM. I should have some more pics ready to share around 5:00 PM this evening. We are so excited!
> 
> I have to get her playpen out and set up. See you guys in awhile.


I can hear the Jeopardy countdown music!!


----------



## scotland chis (Apr 27, 2009)

she couldn't be any cuter!!! Wow she is lovely


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jade is so pretty. I love her face and her markings.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you all!  Our baby is home! 

Lexie wants to sniff her, Chance is completely ignoring her, and Gia wants to bark at her. The ride was pretty long, so she's in her playpen sleeping now. 

The stuffed animal in the pictures is a toy that the Breeder put in the pen with her and her playmates. She wanted something to send home with her with their scent on it to make her adjustment easier. It's a lil dirty, but we'll wash it once she gets used to her new home. 

*Her ride home.*


----------



## *Gemma* (May 18, 2009)

Omg she is beautiful! 

Is that a bag she is in? I want a lovely soft one like that for when I bring Rico home.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you!  Yeah, that's a VB carrier made by Lori, one of the members here.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Very cute. She looks so tiny.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

OMG she is such a cute little girl i love everything about her!!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She was awake for a little bit. She's still kinda reserved about her new surroundings. It's so funny to watch her. She chews at her toys a little, chews on the edge of the bed, then looks at us. :lol: I put Lexie in her pen to see what they'd do, and they just sniff each other.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh my God Teresa, I can't stand it!!! She is just the cutest little itty-bitty girl! Where do you find these tinies? Adorable!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

OMG T, someone that makes Lexie look big! How funny is that? She is fantastic, I adore her sweet little face and her coloring. I'm in Toronto right now with my Mom for the weekend and we just got back to the room and I told her I had to check my forum for Jade's official arrival. What an angel baby. She's going to fit in perfectly with your "littles". This was really meant to be. I'll be chatting with you soon, I'm so happy for you and for little Jade. She's got a great home. Good pick sweetie!!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Teresa ...Jade is so sweet and precious.......


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

avbjessup said:


> Oh my God Teresa, I can't stand it!!! She is just the cutest little itty-bitty girl! Where do you find these tinies? Adorable!


Thank you so much!  She's a doll! We are enjoying her so much already.  They are all from different breeders. Lexie, Chance & Jade are from local breeders, and Gia was an out of state baby. 



rcj1095 said:


> OMG T, someone that makes Lexie look big! How funny is that? She is fantastic, I adore her sweet little face and her coloring. I'm in Toronto right now with my Mom for the weekend and we just got back to the room and I told her I had to check my forum for Jade's official arrival. What an angel baby. She's going to fit in perfectly with your "littles". This was really meant to be. I'll be chatting with you soon, I'm so happy for you and for little Jade. She's got a great home. Good pick sweetie!!!


Isn't that funny! I'm amazed at her size! She's so itsy bitsy. 14 weeks old and can sit in the palm of your hand with room left over. :lol: Her little face is just heart melting. She is kinda shy too so it's so cute to watch her facial expressions. Thank you Robin!

Toronto sounds fun girl! Have a blast for me. 



N*T*M*4U said:


> Teresa ...Jade is so sweet and precious.......


Thanks Moni


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I took a pic of her in the palm of my hand. She wouldn't look straight at the camera so I was trying to adjust my hand where you could see all of her. In the process of that I ended up making my hand look extremely warped in the pic. I assure everyone my hand isn't shaped that way. :lol:


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

You're killing me with these pics!! She is soooo tiny!! I just love her. Her markings are beautiful and she has the sweetest face and just beautiful head. What a little love!! I'd be up all night just staring at her.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Teresa.....you got to take pics of her and your other babies together....she's so tiny..!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

T, you need to put her on your chest and cuddle her all night long. Agh, she's such an angel, so little. She needs you. Bam was 15 oz when we brought her home and she never left my chest. Oh, just cuddle her. That playpen is so big. Can you tell I'm such a softie for these little ones? Angel baby girl. Is the pen next to your bed?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

avbjessup said:


> You're killing me with these pics!! She is soooo tiny!! I just love her. Her markings are beautiful and she has the sweetest face and just beautiful head. What a little love!! I'd be up all night just staring at her.


Thank you!  I have been sitting here just watching her sleep since we got home. She's just so precious! Once in awhile she'll raise up and watch the other pups play. Then she'll chew on something, and make those sweet little faces, then back to sleep she goes. :lol:



N*T*M*4U said:


> Teresa.....you got to take pics of her and your other babies together....she's so tiny..!


I promise to take pics of them together soon. I don't want her to get stressed from to much excitement. Stress can drop her sugars. It will take a few days before she's ready to play very much. But at her size she can only play 5/10 minutes at a time. 



rcj1095 said:


> T, you need to put her on your chest and cuddle her all night long. Agh, she's such an angel, so little. She needs you. Bam was 15 oz when we brought her home and she never left my chest. Oh, just cuddle her. That playpen is so big. Can you tell I'm such a softie for these little ones? Angel baby girl. Is the pen next to your bed?


I wish I could.  My bed is 28" off of the ground, so it will be a long while before she can cuddle with Mom in bed. But I will make sure to get lots of cuddle time in during the day. I haven't held her to much since we brought her home. I want to SO bad, but I don't want to make her sick.

She just kinda gets lost in her playpen. Poor baby girl. Her bed is a tiny puppy bed, and it swallows her. The front part that is lower for her to step over is almost to much for her to get up and down on. She's so funny to watch get in and out. I may have to go get one of those mats that are flat. 

Her playpen is right next to my bed.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I think someone already noticed her upside down heart.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Help me understand. My bed is high too. Are you afraid she'll fall off the bed? I put Lily in the middle of us in a blankie and cuddle her for a few hours then gently put her back in her playpen. Are you afraid of her size being in the bed? Just curious hon. Everybody does it differently.  She's just so little.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Help me understand. My bed is high too. Are you afraid she'll fall off the bed? I put Lily in the middle of us in a blankie and cuddle her for a few hours then gently put her back in her playpen. Are you afraid of her size being in the bed? Just curious hon. Everybody does it differently.  She's just so little.


I was thinking you meant letting her sleep with me all night? With them not having much of a concept of height until they are older, I wouldn't feel safe with her in my bed all night. But I can let her lay with us until I get ready to go to sleep.  Right now she is getting used to everything, so I'm not pushing much. I go over and let her smell me, and let her smell the pups. I'll increase our interaction slowly so she feels safe with it all.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

We had Lily sleeping with us from the start. She was a little bigger though - about 20oz. I was worried that we would crush her or that she would fall off the bed, but thankfully no mishaps!

Don't you just love those little darling expressions? They really do just melt your heart! I love her little heart shaped spot! She has such a great home with you and yours!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yea, I don't think I meant all night but just that you can grab her and let her smell and feel you. I just worry so but I know you do too honey. She's just a small pint of love!!! You did good. We need daily posts for a while if you can.:coolwink:


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

She is really precious all your babies are


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

congrats, she is beautiful and lovely colouring x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

avbjessup said:


> We had Lily sleeping with us from the start. She was a little bigger though - about 20oz. I was worried that we would crush her or that she would fall off the bed, but thankfully no mishaps!
> 
> Don't you just love those little darling expressions? They really do just melt your heart! I love her little heart shaped spot! She has such a great home with you and yours!!


They really do, don't they! They are just so sweet and innocent. Thank you! We hope she loves us as much as we love her. 



rcj1095 said:


> Yea, I don't think I meant all night but just that you can grab her and let her smell and feel you. I just worry so but I know you do too honey. She's just a small pint of love!!! You did good. We need daily posts for a while if you can.:coolwink:


It was getting late, and I was sleepy. I'm sorry I misunderstood you. You know how it is when you are reading, typing and almost nodding at the same time. :lol:

I will update you guys daily.  She slept very well last night in her playpen. Up this morning ready to eat and play. Gia isn't taking to her very well, so she may be getting some time outs. She will quickly see that Mom will not allow her to be tacky to the new baby. 



sakyurek said:


> She is really precious all your babies are





xxxangelxxx said:


> congrats, she is beautiful and lovely colouring x


Thanks ladies!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She tried her first dress on this morning. Doesn't look like she'll be wearing clothes for a long time unless I have some things custom made for her. But she sure looks cute in her big ole' dress.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

.........................


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

She looks so good in that dress


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

nice color!! congrads


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow, she is beyond stunning! Such a gorgeous, gorgeous girl!!!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

aww she is so cute and i love her markings


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you ladies! 

I think we have some teething going on now. Her ears have been straight up from a very young age, and this evening I noticed them acting a bit droopy. So for about the next 4 weeks we may have some crazy stuff going on with the ears. :lol: 

And after a few time outs for Gia, she is being nice now.  Gia's 2 lbs. 4 oz. looks big next to Jade's 12 oz. :lol:

The last picture is Gia on my daughter's shoulder watching Jade play in her playpen. She is very curious.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

So Lily is Gia's size right now...I'm having a hard time imagining how really tiny Jade is! She must be about the size of one of those Hartz toys (the blue hippo...).  Wow, what an amazing little tiny girl!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I didn't know there are new pics......she's so cute.....Gia look huge next to her...LOL...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

avbjessup said:


> So Lily is Gia's size right now...I'm having a hard time imagining how really tiny Jade is! She must be about the size of one of those Hartz toys (the blue hippo...).  Wow, what an amazing little tiny girl!!


Yeah, very close to the size of the hartz tiny dog toys. :lol: It's crazy, isn't it! :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

N*T*M*4U said:


> I didn't know there are new pics......she's so cute.....Gia look huge next to her...LOL...


Yep, Jade's tiny 12 oz. is very minute. Hard to imagine without seeing her in person. I don't think she'll ever make it to Gia's size. And Gia is tiny!


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

TLI said:


> Yeah, very close to the size of the hartz tiny dog toys. :lol: It's crazy, isn't it! :lol:


OMG! Lily has that same pink elephant! Now I can really see how little she is! Itty, itty bitty!!


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

i think im gonna die from total cuteness overload. she is so precious. give her a big kiss from me, oh my i just love her.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

avbjessup said:


> OMG! Lily has that same pink elephant! Now I can really see how little she is! Itty, itty bitty!!


:lol: She is a very teensy tiny little tike.  She's 14 weeks old today, so she still has plenty of growing time. But I don't think she's going to make it to 2 lbs. She may surprise me though.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

WeLoveHiro said:


> i think im gonna die from total cuteness overload. she is so precious. give her a big kiss from me, oh my i just love her.


Thank you! I will.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

For comparison, here's Lily with the same toy (she was 17 weeks last Thursday). Jade is SO tiny!! :


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww, your baby is growing up, isn't she. She's so sweet!

Here is another pic of Jade with the Hartz toy. It was new, and I hadn't even taken the card off of it. :lol:

Ms. Jade has her first Dr's appointment this morning. I always take them to my Vet within a few days of bringing them home to have them all checked out. She needs her last set of puppy shots too. Not sure she's gonna be too happy about that.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh girls, I love the pics. Teresa, when is Jade's birthday? Lily's is March 1 and she's 14 weeks old today. Jade is the size of the kittens we have now. So small. I'd be shocked if she gets over 2 lbs. I'd be happy if she gets to
2 lbs. What a princess. Love the dress pic. Her face amazes me. Gia looks huge next to her and Lily is almost Gia's size. Wild, isn't it? She seems to be settling in well. No sugar drops or anything, right? How is she eating? My favorite pic is the one of her in the pink with the green toy. You are the resident expert on the "tiny's" so she's in great hands. Thanks for the updates, I know how busy you are but we just love seeing our new baby, Jade. Love to you and all your angels!!! XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Oh girls, I love the pics. Teresa, when is Jade's birthday? Lily's is March 1 and she's 14 weeks old today. Jade is the size of the kittens we have now. So small. I'd be shocked if she gets over 2 lbs. I'd be happy if she gets to
> 2 lbs. What a princess. Love the dress pic. Her face amazes me. Gia looks huge next to her and Lily is almost Gia's size. Wild, isn't it? She seems to be settling in well. No sugar drops or anything, right? How is she eating? My favorite pic is the one of her in the pink with the green toy. You are the resident expert on the "tiny's" so she's in great hands. Thanks for the updates, I know how busy you are but we just love seeing our new baby, Jade. Love to you and all your angels!!! XOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO


Thank you Robin! Jade's Birthday is March 8th. I double checked, and she was 14 weeks old yesterday. So that would make Lily 15 weeks old yesterday.  1 week apart. Too cool!

That would describe Jade's size well. The size of a baby kitten. I am hoping she hits 2 lbs. 

Isn't it funny to see Gia look so big compared to something. :lol:

She has settled in wonderful. Already enjoys the other pups, and plays all over the place. She now whimpers to get out of her pen. 

She eats great, and no sugar drops so far. 

Thanks again Robin. I'll update when we get back from her Vet visit.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh Teresa, you know I'm no good with those dates. LOL. I just looked at her pitapata and it said 3 months, 2 weeks so I assumed 14 weeks. That's why I need you, you are way better at this stuff than me. I'll be checking to see how her vet visit goes. Sounds like she's doing just beautifully honey. So glad for all of you!!!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Teresa, I think Jade is now my new favorite chi! What a total doll! I can't get over how tiny she is, she makes Gia look like a giant! lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Let us know what she weighs at the vet today!! She is the cutest thing. I just adore her.

Brodysmom


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Oh Teresa, you know I'm no good with those dates. LOL. I just looked at her pitapata and it said 3 months, 2 weeks so I assumed 14 weeks. That's why I need you, you are way better at this stuff than me. I'll be checking to see how her vet visit goes. Sounds like she's doing just beautifully honey. So glad for all of you!!!


hehehe, it's okay. When you are going by weeks, you start from the day of the week they are born, say Sunday, and count each Sunday from there as another week old. By months, Jade is 3 months one week old today. 

You know I'm always here to help. 

She's doing fabulous, thank you so much! 



huskyluv said:


> Teresa, I think Jade is now my new favorite chi! What a total doll! I can't get over how tiny she is, she makes Gia look like a giant! lol


Awwww, thank you so much! How sweet!  She is a precious little baby. So sweet, so pretty, and so minute. It's funny to see my other babies look so big next to something. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Let us know what she weighs at the vet today!! She is the cutest thing. I just adore her.
> 
> Brodysmom


Ooops, started my post, and had to go check on the babies. You posted while I was gone. :lol:

Thank you! She is just so sweet!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jade's Vet visit went very well. Her heart sounds good, and they didn't see any problems. She said that most issues with the teensy tots show up in the first 16 weeks, so she thinks she's out of the woods for the most part. She is very spunky, plays, and eats well, so I'm hoping that means she's A+ healthy. My big ole' girl weighs 12.5 oz. YAY! She gained half an ounce. The Vet said she'd like to see 1 ounce a week until she's 24 weeks old, then 8 ounces from there until she's full grown. That will put her at 30 ounces.  I'm still hoping for a full 2 lbs. We'll just have to wait and see. They all were shocked when they saw her records with her age on it. They all thought she was 6 weeks old, and mentioned how small she was for 6 weeks. :lol: I said, nope, she's 14 weeks old. 

She does have a huge soft spot, but all of mine had them. It probably won't ever fully close, but I don't have any problems with them. 

They gave her last set of puppy shots, and went over all of the things to do and watch for. Stressed how important that she eat every 4 hours. She did eat when we came home after her shots, but I don't think she feels that great. She seems less playful. I gave her some nutri-cal, and hopefully by this evening she'll be up and running. 

She was given a clean bill of health. That makes me very happy!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

.....................


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Lily has a molera too . . . about 3/8"? It's little but I'm guessing at almost 18 weeks it's going to stay. Lily was a little sleepy after her shots. She had her distemper before going to Florida and just had her rabies last week. She did so good - didn't even cry when she got the shot.

I still can't get over how darling and TINY Jade is!! I just love her!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I love her too!! I am so glad you got her and we can all live through you and watch her grow up.  I can't wait to see how she turns out and integrates into your family. I absolutely adore her. She is in good hands and I'm so glad an experienced "tiny" person got her. Were the rest of her littermates all tiny like her? What were her parents like? Any pics of them? Would love to see more pics.

Brodysmom


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, so relieved. Bambi's molera never closed and that had nothing to do with her condition. They thought it would never fully close anyway. Aw, can't wait till our little girl hits a pound. What are you feeding her and supplementing her with? So they think 2 lbs. is feasible, right? That would be great. Keep us posted. Just adore our newest addition.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhhh Teresa....you know how much I adore little Jade. I am thrilled to hear she got an A+ from the vet. I knew she would be fine. She is soo full of spunk! Keep sharing the pics. Soooo is Gia warming up to her any better now. How are the other kiddo's doing with her, and how is Jade doing with them. I'm sure she will be a bit tired after her shots, poor baby  but should be up and around soon. Congrats girl to your newest addition to your Teenie chi family   

Lori


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Teresa....little tiny Jade is a doll...glad everything went well at the vet......


----------



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

OMG Beautiful, she is such a petite little thing, she will make a great addition to your beautiful family...Good Luck


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

*Julie* said:


> So glad to hear xx


Thank you Julie! 



avbjessup said:


> Lily has a molera too . . . about 3/8"? It's little but I'm guessing at almost 18 weeks it's going to stay. Lily was a little sleepy after her shots. She had her distemper before going to Florida and just had her rabies last week. She did so good - didn't even cry when she got the shot.
> 
> I still can't get over how darling and TINY Jade is!! I just love her!


Normally if they are still open past a year old they won't close. Chance's is the size of a quarter still at 20 months old. But we never have had a problem with it. 

I always notice that mine are sleepy and kinda down after their shots. It usually only lasts the rest of that day, thankfully.

It makes you feel so good when they don't fuss while getting their shots, doesn't it. Cause if they did you wanna cry with them. :lol: Way to go Lily! You are such a big girl. 



Brodysmom said:


> I love her too!! I am so glad you got her and we can all live through you and watch her grow up.  I can't wait to see how she turns out and integrates into your family. I absolutely adore her. She is in good hands and I'm so glad an experienced "tiny" person got her. Were the rest of her littermates all tiny like her? What were her parents like? Any pics of them? Would love to see more pics.
> 
> Brodysmom


Thank you so much! She is really a little doll. So teeny and fragile. I feel like I'm going to hurt her just by picking her up. I feel bad that she will have to be in her playpen for so long. I can already tell that she wants to run around the house with the other pups. But it just wouldn't be safe. 

I already try to picture what she'll look like as an adult and how she'll be personality wise. Right now she is very loving and sweet, but playful in a prissy way. :lol:

It's funny, but even though I've gone through this 3 times, I still worry about everything. It's like having kids that are older, and having another infant. I just try to keep a watch on everything and tell myself to stay relaxed. 

In her litter it was her and her Brother. He is just a wee bit bigger than her. The lady that bred them is a retired breeder, so she placed her breeding dogs with a close friend. I will see if I can get pics of her Mom & Dad. 

Thanks again for the sweet comments! 



rcj1095 said:


> Oh, so relieved. Bambi's molera never closed and that had nothing to do with her condition. They thought it would never fully close anyway. Aw, can't wait till our little girl hits a pound. What are you feeding her and supplementing her with? So they think 2 lbs. is feasible, right? That would be great. Keep us posted. Just adore our newest addition.


Many Vets will mention hydrocephalous when they see the large open molera. But many Chi's have them. It's so hard to find a Vet that really knows their small breeds. But like you said it isn't linked to any kind of heart condition.

I think Jade should hit 1 lb. at about 18/19 weeks old. You can get a pretty good idea of their growth pattern after 10 weeks of age. They are well off Mom and start to gain consistently in a pattern up until 24 weeks of age. The Vet said she hopes to see her hit 30 ounces at full growth. So we'll see. 

Thanks so much Robin! I enjoy sharing her with you guys.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> Ahhhhh Teresa....you know how much I adore little Jade. I am thrilled to hear she got an A+ from the vet. I knew she would be fine. She is soo full of spunk! Keep sharing the pics. Soooo is Gia warming up to her any better now. How are the other kiddo's doing with her, and how is Jade doing with them. I'm sure she will be a bit tired after her shots, poor baby  but should be up and around soon. Congrats girl to your newest addition to your Teenie chi family
> 
> Lori


Well hey there my friend, and thank you!  I was very happy with her Dr's visit. Always happy to get a good health report. 

Gia is doing better with her, but she's so rough. She wants to play with her like she does with Chance. Just a little wind from them running by her will knock her over though. It scares her, but she wants to play. It's cute to watch, but I can't let her stay out long. Her sugars can go down so fast just by playing. After seeing Gia go through full blown sugar spells when she was younger, I don't want to go through that again. It's very scary!

Lexie doesn't seem to care either way, she's such a Mama's baby, and Chance is ignoring her. He did the same thing with Gia. :lol: That's his initiation I guess. Funny little guy! 



N*T*M*4U said:


> Teresa....little tiny Jade is a doll...glad everything went well at the vet......


Thank you Moni! 



cajunmom said:


> OMG Beautiful, she is such a petite little thing, she will make a great addition to your beautiful family...Good Luck


Thank you! We are just loving her!


----------

